# The Beer Process at DFH!



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey cheers! I am surprised at making a food product with no hair nets and smocks and then making it public. I would have thought Google would not leave out that detail.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Then you don't want to watch this one!! Saliva anyone?!!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Oops, forgot the video.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Fascinating! It truly amazes me how they figured that would work.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I think it's obvious. Look no further than the honey bee.

"Within the honey stomach, enzymes break down the complex sugars of the nectar into simpler sugars, which are less prone to crystallization. This process is called inversion.

With a full belly, the worker bee heads back to the hive and regurgitates the already modified nectar for a hive bee. The hive bee ingests the sugary offering and further breaks down the sugars. It then regurgitates the inverted nectar into a cell of the honeycomb."


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

And you don't think that is fascinating?

I can see where the first human stumbled across a bee hive and got some sticky substance on their fingers only to lick it off and say this is great. I have a hard time thinking someone spit on some ingredients and figured it would be great way to make beer.


----------

